# Nubian Triplets!



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Rachel kidded today with two girls and one boy- the same as last year! The first girl came out head first with her feet against her chest, so Rachel struggled a bit. We knew she had to be carrying more and started to worry after she went twenty minutes with no more kids. Just as I called a goat fried of ours, the second two flew out within a few minutes of eachother. Rachel is a great mom and we quickly got them a dried off. She freshened with an udder edema again this year, but thankfully she had enough colostrum for them this time. The babies are very small, but they are strong. Their sire is The famous and beautiful Kastdemurs Time in a Bottle, and I am so excited to have these kids in our herd! The pictures aren't the best- those babies are squirmy!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

For some reason it's only allowing one pic per post.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh wow, they're gorgeous!! I love the black and white coloring, congrats on the little beauties


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, they are beautiful, they must get their looks from Momma! Congratulations on your new additions!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! There is nothing more beautiful than Nubian babies. Congrats!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

How beautiful! Congrats!:fireworks:


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Darling babies- congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What a bunch of cuties!! Momma too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute .


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute! congrats on the babies!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! They are stronger this morning and they are starting to understand that milk does not come out of her ears, chest, stomach, and legs today. Haha. They definitely get their looks from their mom! Time usually throws brown kids, often with brown markings in their ears and face. I guess Rachel's traits are strong! The first girl looks nearly identical to Rachel's daughter we kept from last year. I took some better pics today, but I'll probably have to post them separately again.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Another picture.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, and we named the girls Cupcake and Streusel and the boy is Sprout. We try to stick with the food theme because their mom is Rachel Ray and her sister is Paula Dean. Last year her we had Oreo, Cookie, and Nugmeg.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous babies !!!! Love those ears : Your name theme is hysterically adorable , lol…..Love Sprout 

Hey , BTW , what color is Rachel's sister Paula Dean , just curious…..:coffee2:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!! Congrats!! I like the one with black ears the most.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So cute. They have the longest ears. I like the one with brown on it's tail. If you didn't have the food theme going I would say name it dip stick 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! They are the first Nubian kids in a year, and I just love petting their ears.  I believe Rachel's sister is a lighter brown color with a white spot on her side. It's been three years since I have seen her, but that is what I remember. Of course, I have seen lots goats since then. Rachel always has triplets and her sister always has singles. It's funny how that works out!

Here is a link to their dad: http://www.pellastriplec.com/Herd_Sires.htm
There are a lot of pictures of his other daughters there too.


----------



## cg2542 (Jul 2, 2014)

So sweet!


----------

